
An Epidemic of Fear: How Panicked Parents Skipping Shots Endangers Us All - timr
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/10/ff_waronscience/
======
tokenadult
How did the duplicate thread detector miss the previous submission?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=892441>

